# Recently Moved Fridge not cooling



## tomtomandt (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi, 

I just got a used refrigerator from a local craigslist ad. The man I bought it from said it was working. I put it in my van to transport it and we laid it on it's side. We knew that it had to sit upright without being plugged in to let the fluids settle back into the compressor and didn't plug it in for over 24 hours.

After we plugged it in, it still isn't cooling. Is there something else that could be wrong?


----------



## kok328 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yea, the guy possibly was not honest with you about it working to begin with.
I would not have purchased it unless it was cool when I picked it up and was able to increase the thermostat setting to hear the compressor kick on.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 14, 2010)

Tomtomandt:

Could you please tell us:

1. Is this a frost free fridge with two doors; one for the freezer compartment and a larger door for the fresh food compartment?

If so, there are a number of reasons for the fridge not to be cooling properly besides it being "shot" (so to speak).

Can you tell us whether you can hear the fridge compressor running at all?

And, when the fridge compressor is running, do you feel a slight breeze in the freezer compartment?

2. Is this a manual defrost fridge with a single door and a separate freezer compartment with it's own door inside the fridge?

If so, can you decribe the way any frost is forming on the top, back and floor of the freezer compartment.  Is there frost forming uniformly over the whole surface of the freezer compartment or is there a "snowball" forming where the evaporator line come into the freezer compartment, or anything in between?


----------

